# Suggestions? Comments? POST HERE!



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

RootzWiki forums is still largely a work in progress, but we want your input! Post here with comments, questions, and whatnot and we will try to get back to you with results!

RootzWiki cannot thrive without your support, so please let us know if theres anything that could make things easier here!


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

is there a tapatalk (or what ever that app is called) in the works or already done?


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

thats in the works, should be done sometime soon (thats not my job...ill poke krtek)


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, definitely would love to see it tapatalk ready or a dedicated app like XDA. I use forum apps over the full site almost 97.2% of the time.


----------



## TheBeavertownKid (Jun 6, 2011)

TT would be nice and easy for mobile viewing. Since its only injecting a string of code to the sites html code it shouldnt be long before we see it.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Looking good guys! Great work


----------



## Dbagjones (Jun 6, 2011)

Now you guys need to get the webcam chat incorporated into the site. Those are always fun.


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

Looking great so far bird. Keep it up.


----------



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

avlfive said:


> Yeah, definitely would love to see it tapatalk ready or a dedicated app like XDA. I use forum apps over the full site almost 97.2% of the time.


Dedicated app cost money for the TT license, making a part of TT itself is free for the plugin


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Suggestion #11 lol

Increase avatar size to 133x133


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Suggestion #12

Remove or decrease the time between post, not it's at 30 seconds.....


----------



## cassdroid (Jun 6, 2011)

We need an Ask CassDroid advice column


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

cassdroid said:


> We need an Ask CassDroid advice column


YES WE DO lmao


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

and some damn smilies.... WTF lol

and this 30 second post limit is pissing me off too..... lol


----------



## TheBeavertownKid (Jun 6, 2011)

Posting from TapaTalk. Great job guys!

Sent from my Evil SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

cassdroid said:


> We need an Ask CassDroid advice column


start one in the off topic section!








Every user should also have access to the blog features of this site, which might be another great way to do that.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> and some damn smilies.... WTF lol
> 
> and this 30 second post limit is pissing me off too..... lol


ill fix the 30 second limit (fixed, still a limit, but not 30 seconds - stupid defaults)
and get krtek to fix the smiles (or lack thereof)

---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------

doublepost protection woop


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Cool, if you need a smilie pack, I have a bunch....


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Cool, if you need a smilie pack, I have a bunch....


got android smiles?


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

yes I have those too.... I will send them


----------



## cassdroid (Jun 6, 2011)

OTAY!


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a couple suggestions:
1. Option to share google talk account- seems like gtalk is the android norm, not aim or skype

these next two seem a little unrealistic
2a. Option to show recent wiki additions separate from the forum subdomain
or
2b. Ability to link the forum account with the wiki account


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

the irc button at the top open a new browser so i can stay on the forums and irc at the same time lol


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> the irc button at the top open a new browser so i can stay on the forums and irc at the same time lol


yeah, but what about people who dont want to open it in a new tab or something







for a workaround, right click and click open in new tab (or window)


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

This half baked skin is killing it guys.... lol

put it back please.....


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

You guys have a Digg link but no love for reddit? Can you change that?


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

Please add twitter handle option...we tweet a lot don't we ..









Please also add a thanks button to the posts.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Is there a thanks button of some kind?


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

poontab said:


> Is there a thanks button of some kind?


 as of now no, but it needs to be added ..


----------



## Aaron636r (Jun 7, 2011)

LG sub forum?


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

The folder structure seems a little off. Should be broken up where dev isn't part of the general forum.

I would also like to see "approved" devs only to start threads in the dev section (commenting still turned on though for support reasons). This can be accomplished by word of mouth from another trusted dev or some sort of preapproval before a non known dev can post. This would help with the QAs and any other unrelated garbage.

Also, the thanks / like button of course.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## pirateghost (Jun 7, 2011)

I see there is a samsung fascinate/mesmerize section but no captivate love?
also, what about HTC glacier and vision?


----------



## deVorteX (Jun 7, 2011)

You guys need to turn on mod-rewrite for you apache server and enable friendly url's in vbulletin. querystrings are sooo 2002. I think a bit more structure in the forums will help too. Ability for proven devs to have their own sub-forum(s).

Great work so far. Looking forward to updates/future of rootzwiki.


----------



## ufish2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Tapatalk is working on my X...

tapatalk working for me...

















gb.595 rooted, deoxed


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know if this has been suggested yet because I didn't read through all of the thread, so excuse me if I repeat someone. Is there any way to implement Google +1 to threads or individual posts? I think it would be a nice little addition, a way to say thanks to someone for a response.


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> I don't know if this has been suggested yet because I didn't read through all of the thread, so excuse me if I repeat someone. Is there any way to implement Google +1 to threads or individual posts? I think it would be a nice little addition, a way to say thanks to someone for a response.


YES! That would be awesome!

Also, why no Galaxy S section?

-Brought to you with limited commercial interruption by tapatalk pro


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

It might be nice to add a few more sub forums for Devices (ex. How To's, Themes, Roms, etc...)


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Brett6781 said:


> YES! That would be awesome!
> 
> Also, why no Galaxy S section?
> 
> -Brought to you with limited commercial interruption by tapatalk pro


I'm sure it will be added eventually. They are very popular phones. Still some "dust" which will settle shortly

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

Tapatalk and Forum Runner are both enabled now


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I see you added Google +1. Can you add some sort of reputation system for posts?


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

What about having a section for members to sell/trade hardware? Obviously with a lot of devs here devices would be sold left and right.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Also, denote the OP in a thread with OP by their name. Makes it easier to ensure their questions are answered and not lost or hijacked.


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

i got one... a hidden menu that gives you access to a troll-toolbox... containing "never gonna give you up", "Friday", Nyan Cat, Narwhals, the word KANG, and this guy:


----------



## Justin (Jun 10, 2011)

I'd love an Applications/Application Review/Root Applications/Application Request forum section.. It'd be very beneficial.

And down the line, a 'Buy/Sell/Trade' forum, and of course a private _paid_ section of the forums


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Bird there seems to be a double post issue. I've noticed it when I'm on my computer not yet when I'm on my phone

Sent from my mind using Forum Runner


----------



## WugFresh (Jun 11, 2011)

I never built a site with vbulitin so I don't know the limitations.. but I assume this could be done:

Implement a system where you could follow/subscribe-to individual users and have a centralized location where all their recent posts get aggregated. Essentially twitter for a tech forum. This would be in addition to already implemented and standardized "subscribe to thread".. with this idea there would be "subscribe to user". Also it should be implemented in a matter where you could also get it all in abbreviated (with "read more" link) in RSS feed format.

Enable an option to auto archive pm's. When your pm's reach the 50 limit the site automatically archives 40 of them in a standardized format (like csv, xml, txt), zips them up, emails the zip to you and then purges the pm's from your inbox/sent folders. I hate when my pm box fills up.

Or you could simply make a way for the end user to chose to disable PM altogether (except from admins) and have it just prompt users with an email address when they try and send you a PM.

The "Subscribed Threads" should not be in the submenu "Quick Links". I always wished it was it own button.

Have more ideas... but I don't want to type them all out now. Lol.

{{ WugFresh }}


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Is there a section being planned for computer help/tips/etc.? Could be usefull if a user needs help setting up and using adb or run into some other issues


----------



## WugFresh (Jun 11, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> Is there a section being planned for computer help/tips/etc.? Could be usefull if a user needs help setting up and using adb or run into some other issues


I have no idea... but if you ever have a Windows question feel free to ask me. I know to much about Windows... I wish I could go back in time and grow up on linux instead... lol

{{ WugFresh }}


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

WugFresh said:


> I have no idea... but if you ever have a Windows question feel free to ask me. I know to much about Windows... I wish I could go back in time and grow up on linux instead... lol
> 
> {{ WugFresh }}


Sounds like me..... know alot about windows and some about linux. Would have been nice to grow up with linux though =/


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

the off topic section has the potential to expand to other areas, as for the double post issues well...those should be fixed at this point ( i think i fixed that a day ago or so, i see alot less double posting now)

PS: i grew up on xp on a pentium 3 processor so i quickly moved to linux xD


----------



## Dbagjones (Jun 6, 2011)

My family's first computer was Tandy 1000TX back in '88. I was 10 or 11 at the time. Nothing like learning DOS. Sopwith anyone?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rudyy (Jun 10, 2011)

need a dark version, before I go blind.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

IRONMatt said:


> i got one... a hidden menu that gives you access to a troll-toolbox... containing "never gonna give you up", "Friday", Nyan Cat, Narwhals, the word KANG, and this guy:


I SECOND THIS MOTION, AND DEMAND IT BE IMPLEMENTED AT ONCE!!!!

and also, get the motha truckin thanks button in here, what's a forum without a sign of your reputability and reputation


----------



## 5cr34m1n6mu73 (Jun 14, 2011)

Justin said:


> and of course a private _paid_ section of the forums


Wouldn't a pay vip section go against the founding idea of the forum being open and for the users?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

How about adding the Active Topics tab


----------



## monkey1911 (Jun 10, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> What about having a section for members to sell/trade hardware? Obviously with a lot of devs here devices would be sold left and right.


I second this motion, all in favor say "aye"!


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

How about an Android Tablet Section?


----------



## ianst0028 (Jun 13, 2011)

an android 101 area for us newbies with how to guides and easy start stuff 
a samsung galaxy sII forum because it's gonna be a hack monster very soon


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

How many would like a 101 section?


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

I second the android 101 section!

I would also love to see a section for talk about carriers with sub boards for the big 4 (Sprint, Verizon, AT&T, & T-Mobile) then a regional/Pay-as-you-go board for those with Virgin, Boost, or Cricket...


----------



## NinjaWolf (Jun 10, 2011)

I would like to see an upgraded signature box, where we can add more than 5 lines, maybe 10. Its a great way to list your roms that youve created and spread information.


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

How about a section for the Asus Transformer? It is an awesome tablet that is completely unlocked, at a very reasonable price.


----------



## roman (Jun 11, 2011)

Can developers can a little more attachment space & ability to upload apks?

I know you guys aren't a bandwidth power house but a little more room would be nice









Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

roman said:


> Can developers can a little more attachment space & ability to upload apks?
> 
> I know you guys aren't a bandwidth power house but a little more room would be nice
> 
> ...


Ill go ahead and flip those switches


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

Already talked to b16 in chat about this. Galaxy S 4G and Sidekick 4G sections under Samsung.


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

I would love to see a section for talk about carriers with sub boards for the big 4 (Sprint, Verizon, AT&T, & T-Mobile) then a regional/Pay-as-you-go board for those with Virgin, Boost, or Cricket...


----------



## ianst0028 (Jun 13, 2011)

Brett6781 said:


> I would love to see a section for talk about carriers with sub boards for the big 4 (Sprint, Verizon, AT&T, & T-Mobile) then a regional/Pay-as-you-go board for those with Virgin, Boost, or Cricket...


sounds great but don't forget us not in the USA


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

I agree with the Thanks button idea, extra sig space for devs (maybe) and possibly in time a free (or paid) forum app like XDA has.

If you were thinking about the hosting for roms etc, maybe search for a sponsor or something like that. Or even have a section in the developer section where users could trade hosting and bandwidth for services or similar.


----------



## guidot (Jun 10, 2011)

I third a 101 Section. Although this seems to be a "matured" android forum, I'm sure we shall need it at some point.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Some type of dedicated hosting for dev's (even if small) would be nice. Currently my dropbox and megaupload gets to host everything =/


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Some type of dedicated hosting for dev's (even if small) would be nice. Currently my dropbox and megaupload gets to host everything =/


Have a look at this page, there's plenty of us willing to share some server space









(Sorry if the link doesn't work, tapatalk isn't good for mobile linking) http://forum.rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=739

[DISCUSSION] ROM and Dev Work Hosting

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

I had seen that. I meant as a "rootzwiki exclusive" type of thing. I dont know, just though it would be a good idea. Even if its a small space it would help to keep dev's here I would think.


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

ianst0028 said:


> sounds great but don't forget us not in the USA


Agreed, I'd like to just mention something similar. It would be nice if a wider range of non US devices had forums, maybe not until there is a demand for them but one missing is the international Galaxy S (i9000) whilst there are all 4 US varients. Also the same with the Sensation and Sensation 4G, they will require slightly different roms so maybe split the forum up into 4G and GSM sections?

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## turl (Jun 28, 2011)

I saw there's a section for the Moto Cliq, what about one for the Moto Cliq XT / Quench? :smile3:

PS: I really like the gingerbreadish gtalk icons in here :grin:


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Can we get an iPhone section? XD JUST KIDDING.
Have you thought about a "Downloads" section that has files related to rooting your device?


----------



## iceandfire (Jun 29, 2011)

I would like a section for Motorola Milestone and Desire HD!!


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Can we get a retweet this post button? XDA has it. some posts need retweeting as they really break down the original post sometimes. making it easier for new people.


----------



## adamcooks (Jun 28, 2011)

How about the ability to +/- a post, enough -'s would hide it. I have seen this feature on comment sections. would give us the ability to rate away the ridiculous number of people who don't get that you cant flash directly over cm7, disable voodoo, (insert non sgs noob repeated questions here), (and here)

D'oh, evidently this is already implemented.


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

sammyboy405 said:


> How about an Android Tablet Section?


Nice we have an Android Tablet Area!!.. Bad thing is.. No Acer A500? Im trying to bring the A500 folks over from XDA but the comment I got back was no A500 forums..


----------



## AngDroid (Jul 5, 2011)

Did I miss the Inspire 4G sub forum or is there not one yet?

Possible to get one?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Post requirement to create threads.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Edit:


----------



## crisco96 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would love it if there were rss feeds for all the forums. I generally use google reader to keep track of everything I want to look at.


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

I would actually like a more prominent/obvious 'thanks' or 'add rep' type button (I think you guys use the rep system). That darned little star thing isn't obvious and barely anyone uses it (or at least in my areas).


----------



## woddale (Jul 11, 2011)

Congradulations you got emails working looking forward to it


----------



## yentna (Jun 15, 2011)

I would vote for a 101 section, everyone was new once, remember?

Terry

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

yentna said:


> I would vote for a 101 section, everyone was new once, remember?
> 
> Terry
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


Done! Check out qa.rootzwiki.com


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

I reported this via "Contact Us" a few weeks ago, but if you upload an .apk file it doesn't display the attachment image (http://rootzwiki.com/images/attach/apk.gif)
Example:


----------



## SuperKid (Jul 31, 2011)

I want to talk about opening a section for the device HTC Desire S i am a developer for it and have 2 roms working for it (MIUI and Cyanogen)


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't know if it belongs here, but I'm getting a whole lot of errors with the site. I have to try links a good 3 or 4 times before it goes through. All of the other times, it returns this:


```
Error 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): The server closed the connection without sending any data.
```
Confirmed issue on 4 different computers in 3 different locations.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Action missles.


----------



## QUIETLYloud (Jun 24, 2011)

Am I doing something wrong our does the donate app from the market NOT show all treads in the forum?


----------



## atrich0608 (Aug 10, 2011)

I would suggest adding RSS feeds, especially for what gets posted to the home page.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

I love the fact that you can customize your profile page. So far this site is awesome and is starting to feel like a place I can call home.


----------



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

I just have a simple suggestion, which has probably already been brought up, but I'll make mention of it again just for the heck of it. Is there any possible way we could the developer forum under each device categorized into sub-categatories by developer team or developer name? It would be so much easier to follow along with what your preferred developer is up to if you could go into a sub-category specifically for him/her/them. In essence the same way that droid-forums.net has theirs set up.


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

Just as a heads up, under the Group Messages tab, the forum is being spammed silly for pharmaceuticals.

http://rootzwiki.com/search.php?searchid=258022

And it's all this guy: http://rootzwiki.com/member.php?18735-tamikjko

-m


----------



## roscoenr (Aug 25, 2011)

A nice thing to have would be a, view first unread post button.

Swyped from my Orange Peeled Synergist EVO


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

roscoenr said:


> A nice thing to have would be a, view first unread post button.
> 
> Swyped from my Orange Peeled Synergist EVO


There is one. On the green icon closest to the thread subject.

-m

{ droidX «» cm4dx-gb «» tapatalk }


----------



## roscoenr (Aug 25, 2011)

modisch said:


> There is one. On the green icon closest to the thread subject.
> 
> -m
> 
> { droidX «» cm4dx-gb «» tapatalk }


Wow thanks I completely missed that

Swyped from my Orange Peeled Synergist EVO


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

No sweat. Glad to help.

-m

{ droidX «» cm4dx-gb «» tapatalk }


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

MasterTM said:


> I reported this via "Contact Us" a few weeks ago, but if you upload an .apk file it doesn't display the attachment image (http://rootzwiki.com/images/attach/apk.gif)
> Example:


fixed


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

One suggestion I have...don't know if it's possible...but it would be nice if you could make the URLs for each subforum more simple. For example, maybe the Droid X section could be www.rootzwiki.com/droidx. Again, don't know if this is possible but it'd make it easier to navigate to one section when coming from a blank page.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

"PatHoge said:


> One suggestion I have...don't know if it's possible...but it would be nice if you could make the URLs for each subforum more simple. For example, maybe the Droid X section could be www.rootzwiki.com/droidx. Again, don't know if this is possible but it'd make it easier to navigate to one section when coming from a blank page.


We could do that server side by making folders named that and having them redirect...


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi, 
I noticed we cannot thank people in messages when using Tapatalk. 
I checked with tapatalk and I am told that the plugin on here needs to be updated  
Thanks, 
Bryan


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

trapperjohn said:


> Hi,
> I noticed we cannot thank people in messages when using Tapatalk.
> I checked with tapatalk and I am told that the plugin on here needs to be updated
> Thanks,
> Bryan


Tapatalk only supports that on 3.8.x series, they don't support it on 4.x, we did look into this though.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Captainkrtek said:


> We could do that server side by making folders named that and having them redirect...


Much easier to hit the favorites button on your browser, that would create a mess of the site with that many folders lol


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Tapatalk only supports that on 3.8.x series, they don't support it on 4.x, we did look into this though.


Hi, 
I asked this question at tapatalk and this is the response I got back yesterday from Yao system admin. 
Thanks, 
Bryan 
_______________________________________
Hi,
I updated to tapatalk 1.12.5 and still not able to thank on vb4. Here is the site it is not working on :

Powered by vBulletin™ Version 4.1.5
http://rootzwiki.com/forum.php

Thanks, Bryan

Below line response from Yao from tapatalk 
______________________________________
Hi

The plugin on the forum is out-of-date, please ask the forum owner update the plugin then you will able to use "thanks" feature.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

It looks like they just added it to 4.x on the 23rd... when I checked it was about 3 weeks ago.

I'll get it updated...  thx


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Done and tested.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## roscoenr (Aug 25, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Done and tested.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Works thank you

Swyped from my Orange Peeled Synergist EVO


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> It looks like they just added it to 4.x on the 23rd... when I checked it was about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> I'll get it updated...  thx


Thanks for the quick response! 
I know crazy timing  
You know the official rootzwiki app based on forum runner I could not find a thanks button so had to stay with tapatalk. Strange? 
Thanks again for also testing updated plugin  
Bryan


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya forum runner, i dont think has that feature built in...but ill ask them about it and see.


----------



## 2funjags (Sep 17, 2011)

"b16 said:


> This is where we will be taking suggestions, since all are welcome, if you have any questions let us know. Thanks for joining!


Love rootzwiki, any chance in adding the toshiba thrive to the tablet section of rootzwiki for development?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

This isn't so much a site suggestion as it is a app suggestion. Can we add a built in share option to the rootzwiki app. I share alot of the threads from this site and with tapatalk. I could long press on the thread choose share and post to facebook, Google+, or twitter easily. I cannot do this with the roots app. I have the paid version. I wanna use it exclusively but can't until this is done. Any thought given to this is much appreciated.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

2funjags said:


> Love rootzwiki, any chance in adding the toshiba thrive to the tablet section of rootzwiki for development?


Thinking abou tit, get the crowd to tell us on twitter so the admins can get to work on it


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> This isn't so much a site suggestion as it is a app suggestion. Can we add a built in share option to the rootzwiki app. I share alot of the threads from this site and with tapatalk. I could long press on the thread choose share and post to facebook, Google+, or twitter easily. I cannot do this with the roots app. I have the paid version. I wanna use it exclusively but can't until this is done. Any thought given to this is much appreciated.


This would be something that we would have to tell forum runner to implement. We ourselves did not make the forum runner app. So usually its a thing where if forum runner implements it, in their own basic app, then they would update ours as well. But we can go ahead and suggest this to them and see if its something they can do.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

b16 said:


> Thinking abou tit, get the crowd to tell us on twitter so the admins can get to work on it


Still something we're thinking about? Ill go ahead and make a post in the android section to see if there is a following for it.


----------



## sl1ckmcg33 (Aug 20, 2011)

Here's a crazy idea...what if you're able to twitter-style hashtag other users or subfourms? Maybe make search easier. Thinking out loud. Run with it


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

sl1ckmcg33 said:


> Here's a crazy idea...what if you're able to twitter-style hashtag other users or subfourms? Maybe make search easier. Thinking out loud. Run with it


We have "Tags" already... however you cant use these in a post, only when creating a new thread.


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

How about incorporating the themes like GingerBlack from the site into the app? Something like the xda app's dark and light settings.

I apologize if this has been suggested.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Ameshican said:


> How about incorporating the themes like GingerBlack from the site into the app? Something like the xda app's dark and light settings.
> 
> I apologize if this has been suggested.


There is actually a dark version of the free and paid apps. Free Apps is in theme section and paid can be acquired by becoming a supporting member. Didn't know if you knew about it or not.

Here's the link for the free one

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=1470
(UPDATED 8/4) - Inverted RootzWiki app


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

I have noticed that in the new mod system, releases aren't being shown in the released and last update fields (see http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1924-ROM-Carbon-CO2-Edition-Release-Testing for example, I have had numerous betas all of which I have updated the mod settings each time, yet there has been no last update for some reason). Am I missing something or is there an issue with those sections?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Have you altered the Mod Version field?


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

poontab said:


> Have you altered the Mod Version field?


Every time, yes.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Only works with numbers, it is set to ignore letters.


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

"b16 said:


> Only works with numbers, it is set to ignore letters.


Whoops, maybe that can be mentioned as like a hint/secondary text in the Settings page for the thread? It would help those new to the system I think.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

The new adds (since like last week) are very annoying. I understand the need for them, and don't mind seeing them, but the top banner add appears on top of the navigation drop down menus. For instance, I can not use the Quick links shortcut because it appears behind the banner add. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## TekMason (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm new here but from what I have seen so far RW looks like an awesome forum.
Since this is my first post it doesn't seem right that I am asking for something already but I and many other proud Lenovo ThinkPad Tablet owners are very eager to get a home base where we can focus our rooting efforts. Unfortunately, most of us are noobs when it comes to rooting but we are eager to learn and help in anyway we can. The XDA mods seem to have something against TPT users and won't create a forum for us despite several hundred requests over the last few weeks.

Is there any chance we could get a Lenovo Forum with a sub of ThinkPad Tablet and possibly the (less popular) Ideapad K1 to call our rooting home on rootzwiki?

Thx,
TekMason


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

TekMason said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new here but from what I have seen so far RW looks like an awesome forum.
> Since this is my first post it doesn't seem right that I am asking for something already but I and many other proud Lenovo ThinkPad Tablet owners are very eager to get a home base where we can focus our rooting efforts. Unfortunately, most of us are noobs when it comes to rooting but we are eager to learn and help in anyway we can. The XDA mods seem to have something against TPT users and won't create a forum for us despite several hundred requests over the last few weeks.
> ...


Welcome to the site.... if it will get used, we will add it.... we value the members here... and what shape this site takes is a big part of what the members want and need. 

Give us a little but to look over this... but odds are you will see this very soon.


----------



## TekMason (Oct 14, 2011)

If the activity on these threads are any indication, a TPT forum will get a lot of use.

[Requests] Ask for new forums here

[REQUEST] New Forum : Lenovo tablet family

Thx,
TekMason


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Making now. Let the people know.


----------



## TekMason (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you b16.
Lets get the party started in the Lenovo ThinkPad Tablet forum


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Been here since day 1 with you guys and loved watching this site grow into what it is, and what it is becoming. The one thing that I would like to see is more push for News articles. I like what is there already, but it could be more. I don't really like going to Engadget anymore as they seem to be full of iFanboys and every article that has anything to do with Apple or Android turns into a huge flame war over which OS/phone is better. Is this something you guys are considering doing?


----------



## Ferman (Aug 19, 2011)

"Brian said:


> Been here since day 1 with you guys and loved watching this site grow into what it is, and what it is becoming. The one thing that I would like to see is more push for News articles. I like what is there already, but it could be more. I don't really like going to Engadget anymore as they seem to be full of iFanboys and every article that has anything to do with Apple or Android turns into a huge flame war over which OS/phone is better. Is this something you guys are considering doing?


I know they're making the push. They have been asking for writers even paid ones. I just don't think anyone is stepping up to the plate.

Maybe you should apply.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I have two requests

1) I would like a download counter ...say I host an app here I don't mind doing so but I would like to have some idea of my audience size
2) Can someone write up a concise explanation of user reputation points ...ie how do dev/members get/give points are they awarded? I couldn't find an explanation anywhere


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> I have two requests
> 
> 1) I would like a download counter ...say I host an app here I don't mind doing so but I would like to have some idea of my audience size
> 2) Can someone write up a concise explanation of user reputation points ...ie how do dev/members get/give points are they awarded? I couldn't find an explanation anywhere


1. your adueience are the members.... and the traffic... is 775,000 page views a day enough? As for as specif members... we're getting close to 30,000 in 4 months...
2. You add points by click "Thanks" or by clicking the "Add Rep" "Star" on the bottom of the postbit. 

With the current mod system, if a users wants to "Mark as installed" they can...but there isn't a proper way to track downloads on a file we do not host here.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> 1. your adueience are the members.... and the traffic... is 775,000 page views a day enough? As for as specif members... we're getting close to 30,000 in 4 months...
> 2. You add points by click "Thanks" or by clicking the "Add Rep" "Star" on the bottom of the postbit.
> 
> With the current mod system, if a users wants to "Mark as installed" they can...but there isn't a proper way to track downloads on a file we do not host here.


Impressive numbers I actually was looking at a file I thought was hosted on rootzwiki when I made the comment about download statistics ... a few clicks away I realized it wasn't hosted and therefor no dl stats sorry ...I'm sometime easily confused 

And thanks for the explaination I had no idea there was a button for that


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

No worries... glad to help  and glad you're here with us!


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wait until he sees the new stuff coming ... hehehehehhe. Site will improve by tenfold.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

ferman said:


> i know they're making the push. They have been asking for writers even paid ones. I just don't think anyone is stepping up to the plate.
> 
> Maybe you should apply.


ouch!!! :androidwink:


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

b16 said:


> Wait until he sees the new stuff coming ... hehehehehhe. Site will improve by tenfold.


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> ouch!!! :androidwink:


Ha! It wasn't a personal attack by any means on the current writers, but more of just a push to have more "up-to-the-minute" news stories. Although I will say that I liked how fast news stories were popping up about the ICS event. Would love to see that all the time.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

b16 said:


> Thinking abou tit, get the crowd to tell us on twitter so the admins can get to work on it


I'm going to assume that nothing ever came of this, given that there still isn't a Thrive section. That's a shame, as I will be receiving one as a gift in a few days and generally go to this site for all my Android related info.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

We need more drive for the device, look at the photon section, prime example, or the Galaxy Ace.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Fair enough.


----------



## Calundle (Oct 26, 2011)

TekMason referred me to here from XDA. I'd love a for an Atrix 2 forum. It badly needs some dev support. Thanks and I look forward to my time here!


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

Calundle said:


> TekMason referred me to here from XDA. I'd love a for an Atrix 2 forum. It badly needs some dev support. Thanks and I look forward to my time here!


As stated above with the Thrive, of we get enough requests for it, it will be done. We just don't want to have empty sections, or sections with maybe 1 or 2 posts clogging up the site.


----------



## Calundle (Oct 26, 2011)

krylon360 said:


> As stated above with the Thrive, of we get enough requests for it, it will be done. We just don't want to have empty sections, or sections with maybe 1 or 2 posts clogging up the site.


Understandable. Just check this out.









Samsung Galaxy SL i9003 x 188
Motorola Atrix 2 x 85
LG Optimus Me p350 x 39

That's the voting from XDA, the top three voted devices, and none have a forum. XDA acutally skipped these devices and made forums for the Sony Xperia... /facepalm


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

any chance we can get a github link (or 2) in our Contact Methods

<---- like we have for G+ Twitter and Donate

In case I'm not being clear:
View attachment 9986


----------



## the_plattypus (Oct 2, 2011)

I would suggest a system for follow-up and tracking for Developer/Themer applications, even if it's telling the person "Sorry, you don't meet our criteria...."

Thanks


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

the_plattypus said:


> I would suggest a system for follow-up and tracking for Developer/Themer applications, even if it's telling the person "Sorry, you don't meet our criteria...."
> 
> Thanks


Once they read them, you should get a reply......

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## the_plattypus (Oct 2, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Once they read them, you should get a reply......
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Well, I submitted it a couple weeks ago and haven't heard anything. So I thought that they didint have a system, but thanks for the info.

Sent from my PC36100 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

the_plattypus said:


> Well, I submitted it a couple weeks ago and haven't heard anything. So I thought that they didint have a system, but thanks for the info.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using RootzWiki Forums


If you did this a couple weeks ago, it would have been on the old system..... I would re-submit it again to be on the safe side.


----------



## Bob-o (Jul 7, 2011)

Will there be a droid razr thread? I dont see one in my rootzwiki app. Thanks


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

I tweeted rootzwiki and b1six but it might get lost in their timeline.

I wondered if it would be possible to pay for rootzwiki laser etching on a privately acquired device? I'd love to give my gnex the rootzwiki treatment when it's released


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

any chance we can click the the Developer /Themer forum tags we could get linked to a group page that lists all the members with that tag?

Developer / Themer group lists


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> any chance we can click the the Developer /Themer forum tags we could get linked to a group page that lists all the members with that tag?
> 
> Developer / Themer group lists


It would be way too long to read honestly lol


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> I tweeted rootzwiki and b1six but it might get lost in their timeline.
> 
> I wondered if it would be possible to pay for rootzwiki laser etching on a privately acquired device? I'd love to give my gnex the rootzwiki treatment when it's released


b16 does do custom phones with this.. shoot him a pm


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Bob-o said:


> Will there be a droid razr thread? I dont see one in my rootzwiki app. Thanks


once the phone is out or close, I'm sure it will be added if it's not already.


----------



## ad720 (Jun 7, 2011)

Before the new server I was able to mark a mod as installed and I would get a notification when it was updated. Is that still possible and I am just missing it?


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

ad720 said:


> Before the new server I was able to mark a mod as installed and I would get a notification when it was updated. Is that still possible and I am just missing it?


Yes it is... just adjust your notifications to do so.... usercp, notification settings, downloads > mark what you need notifications on and how you would like them.. ie: email, inline message etc..


----------



## Kimo91 (Sep 18, 2011)

Any reason why I have to constantly delete this app and redownload it just so I can access the D2G developers threads? Anytime I try to access to that thread I get some kind of outdated security plugins message or something to that

Sent from my Boeing approved GB Rooted D2G


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Kimo91 said:


> Any reason why I have to constantly delete this app and redownload it just so I can access the D2G developers threads? Anytime I try to access to that thread I get some kind of outdated security plugins message or something to that
> 
> Sent from my Boeing approved GB Rooted D2G


I'm not sure what you mean by "this app" what app would that be? Tapatalk? Forum Runner?


----------



## ad720 (Jun 7, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Yes it is... just adjust your notifications to do so.... usercp, notification settings, downloads > mark what you need notifications on and how you would like them.. ie: email, inline message etc..


Thanks...that is for every replay to the thread though right? The way it used to be would be when there was an update to the OP.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

ad720 said:


> Thanks...that is for every replay to the thread though right? The way it used to be would be when there was an update to the OP.


No replies to forum threads are handled under the "topics & post" notifications... look at your notification settings for "modifications" and you will see it.


----------



## Kimo91 (Sep 18, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "this app" what app would that be? Tapatalk? Forum Runner?


The rootzwiki app itself. Sorry I should've clarified in my OP

Sent from my Boeing approved GB Rooted D2G


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Kimo91 said:


> The rootzwiki app itself. Sorry I should've clarified in my OP
> 
> Sent from my Boeing approved GB Rooted D2G


ok, that's actually "forum runner" you can post bug reports here for that... as we have no control how shitty they are at bug fixes... but customers posting on their forums might get them to do something...







http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=3

be sure to let them know it's IP.Board as well...


----------



## Blade765 (Jun 9, 2011)

In the "8 weeks of nexus" I read that the phones will be laser etched with the rootzwiki logo. My question is this, is there anyway for us normal folk to have something like this done on our own? I'd be very interested in that!


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

Blade765 said:


> In the "8 weeks of nexus" I read that the phones will be laser etched with the rootzwiki logo. My question is this, is there anyway for us normal folk to have something like this done on our own? I'd be very interested in that!


This was actually asked by someone else one or two pages back, and here's the reply:



R1Lover said:


> b16 does do custom phones with this.. shoot him a pm


So send b16 a pm and you should be able to arrange something nice 

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks man! ^^^


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Minor suggestion here... I saw the link for your Facebook page and followed it. Once there, I noticed the "Add friend" button vs "Like". Someday it might be a problem, but a person (that's how you have RootzWiki set up at FB) can only have a limited # of friends. There's a small enough number of people who've added 'you' as a friend so it might be easier NOW to re-create the account as a "group" or whatever businesses and similar do.


----------



## Drootz (Jun 10, 2011)

just curious of you plan to add twrp to the recoveries section of the forums?


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

Just a suggestion for the modifications section, could it be possible to basically 'link' existing threads into it, I'd rather not have 2 threads, or relocate everything into the automatically created thread.
I liked how we were able to change mod stuff in all development threads with the old forum, and whether if you checked something in there it would then add it to the modifications page?

Also, for those automatically created threads, I uploaded a kernel to it but it labels it as a [Rom] which is confusing. Maybe an option to choose the category for the mod.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Jonathon Grigg said:


> Just a suggestion for the modifications section, could it be possible to basically 'link' existing threads into it, I'd rather not have 2 threads, or relocate everything into the automatically created thread.
> I liked how we were able to change mod stuff in all development threads with the old forum, and whether if you checked something in there it would then add it to the modifications page?
> 
> Also, for those automatically created threads, I uploaded a kernel to it but it labels it as a [Rom] which is confusing. Maybe an option to choose the category for the mod.


If you already have a thread for a mod and want it put it in the modifications also, go ahead and add it... then send the links to one of us and we will merge them... this would be the best way to handle it, so they remain linked and working.


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> If you already have a thread for a mod and want it put it in the modifications also, go ahead and add it... then send the links to one of us and we will merge them... this would be the best way to handle it, so they remain linked and working.


Will do, thanks!

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Blade765 (Jun 9, 2011)

Jonathon Grigg said:


> This was actually asked by someone else one or two pages back, and here's the reply:
> 
> So send b16 a pm and you should be able to arrange something nice
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


Thank you! I'll be contacting him when I have the GN in hand.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Drootz said:


> Just a suggestion for the modifications section, could it be possible to basically 'link' existing threads into it, I'd rather not have 2 threads, or relocate everything into the automatically created thread.
> I liked how we were able to change mod stuff in all development threads with the old forum, and whether if you checked something in there it would then add it to the modifications page?
> 
> Also, for those automatically created threads, I uploaded a kernel to it but it labels it as a [Rom] which is confusing. Maybe an option to choose the category for the mod.


We are working on an alternative as we speak.


----------



## Bob-o (Jul 7, 2011)

B16, will there be a razr forum added? Thanks


----------



## sid5291 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi, could you pls also start a forum on the motorola xt530/531 ? I have looked everywhere and I've tried every possible method to root this phone. If some one could help me out it would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

sid5291 said:


> Hi, could you pls also start a forum on the motorola xt530/531 ? I have looked everywhere and I've tried every possible method to root this phone. If some one could help me out it would be appreciated. Thanks.


Just quoting a reply to a similar question from a few pages back, bob-o I imagine this would apply to you as well, however the Razr is more likely to become popular in the future.



krylon360 said:


> As stated above with the Thrive, of we get enough requests for it, it will be done. We just don't want to have empty sections, or sections with maybe 1 or 2 posts clogging up the site.


Basically, if the device is popular, or the forum would be occupied with more than a few posts, then it will get a forum. Otherwise, its a waste of space and adds no real benefit.

I honestly have no idea what phone that is, which leads me to believe it's not common. Maybe if there's a group of you over at XDA you could ask them to come over here as well if you wanted a forum for it.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## nutpn (Jun 9, 2011)

It would be nice to have a good section,like a buy or sale or trade section for paid members only,I have been a member of ar15 for years and thaats the best way to keep from getting scammed is members only,plus it would help RootZWiki on getting more membership for those that wanted to sale would purchase a membership ,also all of their personal info is logged ,just in case someone renigs on the deal takes the money or no item ,thanks -Just a idea P-nut's Droid Pro


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Just thought I'd say Ice Cream Wiki theme is awesome!!


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

I think it would be awesome if we had a theme gallery.


----------



## RobAGD (Nov 21, 2011)

Just wondering about maybe getting a sub forum for the Vizio Vtab108

Finally got root, just need to start getting developers working on getting some things sorted out.

-Robert


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> any chance we can get a github link (or 2) in our Contact Methods
> 
> <---- like we have for G+ Twitter and Donate
> 
> ...


*bump*


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

edit: yessir thats what i get for not reading first.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> any chance we can get a github link (or 2) in our Contact Methods
> 
> <---- like we have for G+ Twitter and Donate


Good idea JBird. We liked it so SyNiK4L jumped in there and added it. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

awesome I can't wait to add my repos.

I don't see it under Contact Methods will it take time to show?

and thanks for molding such an amazing community!!!

edit: there it is Thanks again!!!


----------



## yurdle (Jun 13, 2011)

Any chance of getting a kindle fire forum? doesn't appear to be much talk about it, but would like to see if we can get some stuff going with that. I'm not a developer myself(though I'd like to learn someday), but would like to see if any devs are interested in this device.

Thanks


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I would like it if we used github.com/rootzwiki to write some GPL classes developers [email protected] use in their roms apps or projects

I'm thinking like a asyncronous su command executer, file browser maybe a feedback dialog and / or first run script installer
...and of coarse examples of implementation

Just code devs can use instead of writing common root taks from scrach

I know I have some project I would be willing to open source for the community


----------



## skinnyguy (Nov 4, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> I would like it if we used github.com/rootzwiki to write some GPL classes developers [email protected] use in their roms apps or projects I'm thinking like a asyncronous su command executer, file browser maybe a feedback dialog and / or first run script installer ...and of coarse examples of implementation Just code devs can use instead of writing common root taks from scrach I know I have some project I would be willing to open source for the community


That's a pretty good idea. I'll bring this up in our next staff meeting. Im going to report the post, but not as a bad report, more of a informational report for the admins.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Cool let me know how I can help


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

It my be a good idea to implement the 'X amount of posts before you can post in the dev sections unless permission from a mod'. It might cut down on the bs in the devs threads. EX: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9687-rom-aosp-ics-extreme-alphalulz-v2-1118/ <- full of bs.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

I have some suggestions for the mobile website. the mobile website is spectacular, let that first be noted. it is a fantastic web app.

my only quarrel with it is that navigation of threads is difficult; you can only jump from one page to the next or previous, with no way to skip to the end.

thanks


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> I would like it if we used github.com/rootzwiki to write some GPL classes developers [email protected] use in their roms apps or projects
> 
> I'm thinking like a asyncronous su command executer, file browser maybe a feedback dialog and / or first run script installer
> ...and of coarse examples of implementation
> ...


Who is in charge of the github account?

...I guess what I'm realling asking is who should I contact about forking projects or creating new project for rootzwiki github to start this project off?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

^Jcase


----------



## Lumpy (Aug 28, 2011)

I really would like to have a forum for the Huawei Media a.k.a T-Mobile SpringBoard. It has been rooted a few days ago and right now, nobody wants to give it an english-speaking "home".







I think it would fit in here perfectly


----------



## eFrigid (Dec 5, 2011)

A evo design forum pretty please


----------



## jah (Jul 13, 2011)

Lumpy said:


> I really would like to have a forum for the Huawei Media a.k.a T-Mobile SpringBoard. It has been rooted a few days ago and right now, nobody wants to give it an english-speaking "home".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esp since it's only been rooted for the mediapad version and us t-mo users are still without a clue.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

It would be nice if we didn't have to hit the refresh button all the time. Kind of an auto thread update.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> Who is in charge of the github account?
> 
> ...I guess what I'm realling asking is who should I contact about forking projects or creating new project for rootzwiki github to start this project off?


bump.


----------



## arnshrty (Aug 10, 2011)

We need a widget....after all the other place has one....clears throat

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> bump.


I spoke with jcase he's busy till after then new year
...I guess ill attempt to contact him again then

We could just turn github.com/rootzwiki into an organization then just grant push priviledges to dev teams 
...that's probably the best way to do it


----------



## eFrigid (Dec 5, 2011)

And give the Evo Design a forum!

Puh-lease


----------



## kkozma (Oct 4, 2011)

This is a question rather than a suggestion. I run the same version of IP.Board on my personal site, can someone tell me how you were able to keep the top bar stationary? It's really nice and I can't believe it's not a standard feature of ip.board. Is it a mod, ACP setting, or something in the skin file?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

it was a custom skin tweak that one of the other admins made. With alil playing around with it you could probably figure it out


----------



## kkozma (Oct 4, 2011)

Ahh, Ok. I was hoping it was a plug-in I was missing someplace!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

kkozma said:


> Ahh, Ok. I was hoping it was a plug-in I was missing someplace!
> 
> Thanks for the info.


No problem. If you know html and a bit of CSS. im sure you can figure it out.


----------



## kkozma (Oct 4, 2011)

I did actually get it figured out. Huge improvement on the overall navigation of their software.


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi, is there a way to change the number of posts per page that are displayed? It's way lower than I like, I normally set mine to 50 posts per page, I don't like having to click next all the time on long threads. I also often use AutoPager in firefox to enable endless scroll so having more posts per page is great. I can't find the setting for this in this forum software and normally it's user defineable? I would think having greater posts per page would be in your best interest from a bandwidth standpoint too.

Also, I like the ICS theme here, but I'd like a dark/inverted version of it (grey text on black instead of black on white).

Thanks in advance either way.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Ability to give thanks/like posts in Tapa?

EDIT: Also I saw someone say it earlier, but on Macruomrs they have the forum spy where it just scrolls new posts automatically so you can just sit on that page and watch things unfold better


----------



## datajosh (Oct 27, 2011)

Protonus said:


> Hi, is there a way to change the number of posts per page that are displayed? It's way lower than I like, I normally set mine to 50 posts per page, I don't like having to click next all the time on long threads. I also often use AutoPager in firefox to enable endless scroll so having more posts per page is great. I can't find the setting for this in this forum software and normally it's user defineable? I would think having greater posts per page would be in your best interest from a bandwidth standpoint too.
> 
> Also, I like the ICS theme here, but I'd like a dark/inverted version of it (grey text on black instead of black on white).
> 
> Thanks in advance either way.


Yeah, a customizable number of posts per page would be great.


----------



## theGross1 (Nov 25, 2011)

I see that the site is registered through godaddy, any chance of jumping to somebody who doesn't support sopa?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

theGross1 said:


> I see that the site is registered through godaddy, any chance of jumping to somebody who doesn't support sopa?


+10000000000000

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## roscoenr (Aug 25, 2011)

Am I the only one who can get the rootwiki app to work?









=================================
Swyped from my Warm Gingerbread Evo 4D (smellaphone)


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

roscoenr said:


> Am I the only one who can get the rootwiki app to work


http://twitter.com/#...565276667650048

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

theGross1 said:


> +10000000000000
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Seriously you care where the domain is registered? I can see if you have a personal issue with godaddy, not to register your OWN DOMAINS with them... but wanting to change a registrar for a site you visit? really?

Something you will see in time, everything is related to politic's... this being no different... and godaddy's stance on this is 100% politic's.

and for what it's worth... godaddy no longer supports this effort.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

That's total BS! They wrote part of it


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Gman said:


> That's total BS! They wrote part of it


Not sure on that, I don't follow all the drama, as it doesn't effect me, so I don't waste my time with the politics of it.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Well it's important to be informed. It's a different story if godaddy was oblivious, they aren't, and are actually for SOPA. Supporting big business that backs it is bad for consumers. 


R1Lover said:


> Not sure on that, I don't follow all the drama, as it doesn't effect me, so I don't waste my time with the politics of it.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Gman said:


> Well it's important to be informed. It's a different story if godaddy was oblivious, they aren't, and are actually for SOPA. Supporting big business that backs it is bad for consumers.


I hear what your saying, however I try not to let politic's into my life.... some things you can avoid, some you can't, either way, you nor I can do anything to change the issue here, so I don't sweat it.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

No worries for sure, I don't expect to influence anyone on the web. Just sharing what I have learned.


----------



## AndyCr15 (Jul 19, 2011)

Is there any way to stop notifications of new posts in topics to contain the posters name? I use Gmail which normally stacks up constant e-mails that (IMO) poorly designed forum systems use that want to e-mail me for every single post in a thread, even if I've not had chance to go and see the first one yet.

Because the e-mail title is different for each notification, I get spammed when there are a lot of replies. Gmail has now recognised it as spam and classified it that way. Tbh, I'm not going to correct it unless there is a way for me to change this.

Thanks.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Could you change the notification frequency to less? Under notifications you can change if you want to recieve web or email notice etc....


AndyCr15 said:


> Is there any way to stop notifications of new posts in topics to contain the posters name? I use Gmail which normally stacks up constant e-mails that (IMO) poorly designed forum systems use that want to e-mail me for every single post in a thread, even if I've not had chance to go and see the first one yet.
> 
> Because the e-mail title is different for each notification, I get spammed when there are a lot of replies. Gmail has now recognised it as spam and classified it that way. Tbh, I'm not going to correct it unless there is a way for me to change this.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## AndyCr15 (Jul 19, 2011)

Either of those would kind of defeat the purpose for me.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

AndyCr15 said:


> Is there any way to stop notifications of new posts in topics to contain the posters name? I use Gmail which normally stacks up constant e-mails that (IMO) poorly designed forum systems use that want to e-mail me for every single post in a thread, even if I've not had chance to go and see the first one yet.
> 
> Because the e-mail title is different for each notification, I get spammed when there are a lot of replies. Gmail has now recognised it as spam and classified it that way. Tbh, I'm not going to correct it unless there is a way for me to change this.
> 
> Thanks.


why do you subscribe with email to a thread if you don't want a email notification on every reply? You can easily set your own notifications to how you want them,, you can select any option you want. Getting an email on every reply is pretty silly however, unless you want a ton of emails to fill up your inbox. I would suggest you turn that option off in your notification settings, you can simply read items of interest through the "view new content" feature. Turn your email notification off, and simple select view new content, items I have not read, and items I follow...


----------



## AndyCr15 (Jul 19, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> You can easily set your own notifications to how you want them,, you can select any option you want


I'm sorry, I don't see how. I would like an e-mail if someone posts in a topic I have subscribed to. But I don't want another e-mail until I've been and seen the new post(s). This is how the majority of forums work. I just don't see an option for this in the settings...


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

AndyCr15 said:


> Exactly. So why is this how the forum e-mails me about threads I subscribe too. This is kind of my point, thanks for agreeing at least.
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't see how. I would like an e-mail if someone posts in a topic I have subscribed to. But I don't want another e-mail until I've been and seen the new post(s). This is how the majority of forums work. I just don't see an option for this in the settings...


That currently isn't an option, I would suggest you turn off email notification, and use follow this item with notification only when not online, or the daily option.

On the next release we hope to have some enhancements to these options however.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

Is there a (financial) reason that Developers do not have their own SubForum in the Developer's Forum? It just seems to be more efficient (to the user) to be able to have different conversations about a rom (broken app || kernel || suggestions) then to have one superThread containing all the questions.

That is my suggestion but I'm curious if there is a reason it is not like that in the first place.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I want to say I have seen those very things, for example Team Rogue I believe has their own forum


GqSkrub said:


> Is there a (financial) reason that Developers do not have their own SubForum in the Developer's Forum? It just seems to be more efficient (to the user) to be able to have different conversations about a rom (broken app || kernel || suggestions) then to have one superThread containing all the questions.
> 
> That is my suggestion but I'm curious if there is a reason it is not like that in the first place.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

GqSkrub said:


> Is there a (financial) reason that Developers do not have their own SubForum in the Developer's Forum? It just seems to be more efficient (to the user) to be able to have different conversations about a rom (broken app || kernel || suggestions) then to have one superThread containing all the questions.
> 
> That is my suggestion but I'm curious if there is a reason it is not like that in the first place.


Devs and Themers have the option of having their own sub forum currently. Its up to the Dev


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Some devs have their own sections, however adding one for every dev isn't possible due to the number of them.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## androidindian (Jan 30, 2012)

Would love to see a Forum section for Galaxy Note n7000 by samsung.
Lots of development happening and would love to see some amazing things happening at rootzwiki for this beautiful device

Thank you!


----------



## elpeterson (Oct 26, 2011)

Where can I find info about the Theme option at the bottom of the new site design. I had an idea for an ICS version of the site and would be willing to try and make one. Could someone PM me with more information about it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## elicik (Feb 8, 2012)

How bout an area for Pantech devices? It's an area which hasn't gotten to XDA yet, so it could be a good boost for Rootzwiki

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

elpeterson said:


> Where can I find info about the Theme option at the bottom of the new site design. I had an idea for an ICS version of the site and would be willing to try and make one. Could someone PM me with more information about it?
> 
> Thanks in advance


That's not a user feature I'm afraid... it's only for selecting or changing themes that we have created for the site. thank you.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Could you separate the acer a100/a200 from the a500 forum? I hate a100 and a200 people posting in the a500 section.


----------



## elpeterson (Oct 26, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> That's not a user feature I'm afraid... it's only for selecting or changing themes that we have created for the site. thank you.


Right, I wanted to try and create one for you. I'm not asking for money, just bored is all.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

elpeterson said:


> Right, I wanted to try and create one for you. I'm not asking for money, just bored is all.


Thank's for the offer, but it's currently covered..


----------



## deaffob (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello, is there a search feature that only searches that thread? For example, if I want to search "serious" within this thread, how do I do that? I tried "advanced search" and "search this topic", but none of them worked.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Classifieds added.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

deaffob said:


> Hello, is there a search feature that only searches that thread? For example, if I want to search "serious" within this thread, how do I do that? I tried "advanced search" and "search this topic", but none of them worked.


Yes just type in the search box, make sure it says "this topic" and it does work, however the search term must be listed in the thread etc... just tested it as well, working fine here.


----------



## elpeterson (Oct 26, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Thank's for the offer, but it's currently covered..


Aw, ok. Thanks anyways!


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Would it be possible to have all photos scaled and then clickable for full size? It's really annoying when people don't size their pictures and there is 10 on a page all 1000+ pixels in height.


----------



## deaffob (Aug 16, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Yes just type in the search box, make sure it says "this topic" and it does work, however the search term must be listed in the thread etc... just tested it as well, working fine here.


I tried that. For example, in this thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14703-15-feb-glados-v113/

If I type "MPU" in the search type box that says [This topic], it returns that there is no match.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

deaffob said:


> I tried that. For example, in this thread:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...eb-glados-v113/
> 
> If I type "MPU" in the search type box that says [This topic], it returns that there is no match.


That's because of a limitation of mysql that can't search for 3 letter items... not the feature itself... try four letters or more


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

i would really like to see the page layout inverted...black background with that rootz green for the font color...


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

An option on the mobile site to go to the parent forum of a thread. I hate it when I am linked to a thread and can't get back to the parent forum without jumping through hoops


----------



## superkeest (Feb 1, 2012)

this site looks horrible in chrome:


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

superkeest said:


> this site looks horrible in chrome:


what is your screen size?

EDIT: Try now


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I only use Chrome and have never had an issue with the sizing on this site...*shrugs*


----------



## superkeest (Feb 1, 2012)

birdman said:


> what is your screen size?
> 
> EDIT: Try now


1280*1024 turned on its side, looks good now, wish i woulda said something earlier


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Users should be able to delete their own posts, not ask a mod to do it for them


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Users should be able to delete their own posts, not ask a mod to do it for them


Don't say anything bad or wrong anymore and you don't need to delete your posts haha. I'm only kidding but generally just edit the post and leave it saying "Delete Me" and we can delete it. If we let people delete their own posts then anyone could say whatever they want and then delete the post and we wouldn't see it.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Don't say anything bad or wrong anymore and you don't need to delete your posts haha. I'm only kidding but generally just edit the post and leave it saying "Delete Me" and we can delete it. If we let people delete their own posts then anyone could say whatever they want and then delete the post and we wouldn't see it.


Thats true. It's just helpful when you click "post" twice


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Maybe a "delete me" button that signals a mod to delete it? Next to the report, multiquote, quote section?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Gman said:


> Maybe a "delete me" button that signals a mod to delete it? Next to the report, multiquote, quote section?


That would be cool but not sure if possible...will find out though!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> That would be cool but not sure if possible...will find out though!


Anything is possible with PHP


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

No need really, you can edit as mentioned.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Gman said:


> Maybe a "delete me" button that signals a mod to delete it? Next to the report, multiquote, quote section?


Just use the report button if needed, but again editing is best.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

editing a post to say delete me? Unless you are able to search for those words, I would think a delete me button to just handle that ( Not report the post) would allow for segregating the alerts for easy removal etc. Either way, not my site!


R1Lover said:


> Just use the report button if needed, but again editing is best.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Gman said:


> editing a post to say delete me? Unless you are able to search for those words, I would think a delete me button to just handle that ( Not report the post) would allow for segregating the alerts for easy removal etc. Either way, not my site!


First there shouldn't be a reason to delete a post... if a corrected is needed, simplly edit it.... second.. if a delete is needed, use the "report this post" button to alert a mod (that's the purpose). I'm sorry but the last things we have time for is chasing post that need to be deleted. lol Someone asked for a button that flagged a moderator to delete a post... the report button does this... we can rename it if needed.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

How about a button at the top of the mobile site so we can go to the parent forum of a thread? After reading through 10 or so pages of a thread it sucks to have to. Hit back a ton of times to get back to the forum.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Could we get a "Mark solved" button in the panic room? Most users know how to mark it solved, it might be useful to new users who don't know that they have to mark it solved, or don't know how to.


----------



## jmz (Oct 16, 2011)

Any chance to get HTC Explorer (aka HTC Pico) forum? I understand if it goes under the more HTC devices subforum. Thanks!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Just noticed that there are ads on the news page even if you are a supporting member. Are they supposed to be there?


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

The Website Rules page is just a bunch of code. Is that what it looks like for everyone else?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> The Website Rules page is just a bunch of code. Is that what it looks like for everyone else?


Yeah it appears to have got messed up in the update.


----------



## wizard0f0s (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't know if this is the right place for this. If not, please let me know.

When using the Rootz app, if I go into a subscribed thread and comment, my subscription is lost. Not only that, but then I can't manually browse to find the thread again. I know where it should be, but it's just gone. If I login via pc I can find the thread and subscribe again.

Specific example is the DROIDX CM7 thread (dx development, CyanogenMod, Rev numbers updated info - or named something like that).

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

wizard0f0s said:


> Don't know if this is the right place for this. If not, please let me know.
> 
> When using the Rootz app, if I go into a subscribed thread and comment, my subscription is lost. Not only that, but then I can't manually browse to find the thread again. I know where it should be, but it's just gone. If I login via pc I can find the thread and subscribe again.
> 
> ...


I also have this issue. But its with all the threads I post to.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

Am I the only one that finds the team forums annoying to navigate through? I would rather search through a bunch of things related to my phone rather than a bunch of threads with only one pertaining to my phone...especially when some of the threads are obscure and hard to figure out which one is for my phone...only to lead to another site to download from anyway. Just my .02.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

malac0da said:


> Am I the only one that finds the team forums annoying to navigate through?


Nope you're correct. They are annoying.

Anyone with tapatalk issues can tweet @tapatalk as we have absolutely no control of their software or their apps.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Clearly y'all have no control over tapatalk but is there any way to allow us to thank posts in tapatalk... I only ask here because it is an option in other forums via tapatalk and if it is an issue on their end I'd happily bring it to them instead.

Not really a big deal but sometime I forget to go back and thank via computer, or did I just miss an option somewhere?


----------



## Cregor (Jul 22, 2011)

I find it sooo frustrating that my favorites or topics that I subscribe to are always just dropping and I have to resubscribe to them.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> I find it sooo frustrating that my favorites or topics that I subscribe to are always just dropping and I have to resubscribe to them.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Blame tapatalk on twitter @tapatalk for no ipb support. That's what I do.


----------



## Cregor (Jul 22, 2011)

poontab said:


> Blame tapatalk on twitter @tapatalk for no ipb support. That's what I do.


Happens online on pc. Happens on RootzWiki app. Happens on Tapatalk. It is a problem with the RootzWiki site.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Cregor said:


> Happens online on pc. Happens on RootzWiki app. Happens on Tapatalk. It is a problem with the RootzWiki site.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


RootzWiki app = tapatalk. They made it. Though on a pc that is a totally different matter.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

poontab said:


> Blame tapatalk on twitter @tapatalk for no ipb support. That's what I do.


it may be time to review their plugins changlog looks like updated their IPBoard plugin yesterday (like they read our minds) 
and it would appear they fixed my complaint and Cregors

http://www.tapatalk.com/forum/threads/tapatalk-for-ipboard-plugin-release-announcement-and-changelog.4031/page-2#post-56381


----------



## jesssiii (Oct 10, 2011)

Jonathon said:


> and possibly in time a free (or paid) forum app like XDA has.


I would gladly pay for an app that works. This one drives me crazy, many glitches, the most irritating being my favorites constantly disappearing.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> it may be time to review their plugins changlog looks like updated their IPBoard plugin yesterday (like they read our minds)
> and it would appear they fixed my complaint and Cregors
> 
> http://www.tapatalk.com/forum/threads/tapatalk-for-ipboard-plugin-release-announcement-and-changelog.4031/page-2#post-56381


Breaks all the things.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

We are now waiting to pay for the app update.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

How about an actual mobile site?


----------



## jesssiii (Oct 10, 2011)

jooman' pid='162' dateline='1334782431 said:


> jesssiii' pid='143' dateline='1334752053 said:
> 
> 
> > Love that wallpaper! Share?
> ...


Yes sir, love it, thanks!


----------



## eca (Oct 4, 2011)

In my opinion, this site is too wide. My browser width is at 1024, and this site does not fit in it-without horizontal scrolling. Pros: Empty space is nice to look at/comforting to users. Cons: Makes people have to scroll more unnecessarily(HTML autoresizes well).


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

I think it would be great if the GSM and CDMA Galaxy Nexus boards were separate like they were before. It doesn't work well over at XDA and I doubt it will work here ether. There will probably be a lot of "you retard, you flashed a CDMA rom on your GSM phone!" kinda crap.

At least make separate general boards.


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

not sure if this is the right forum, but here is problem: For some reason (and it probably has to do with my work computer) but i clicked on the mobile site version in themes, and now can NOT get back to normal version. IS there a hidden button somewhere to click? I can see it when i sign in as guest, but once i log in, i get the "mobile version".

guess this qualifies as a noob, but i'm blaming my work computer


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

I've noticed that here and xda both are getting a lot of spam. This has caused me to notice that xda and not here has a report option within the Tapatalk app. Any chance of that being implemented?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

PonsAsinorem said:


> I've noticed that here and xda both are getting a lot of spam. This has caused me to notice that xda and not here has a report option within the Tapatalk app. Any chance of that being implemented?


hrmm ... we use to. Thanks


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

poontab said:


> hrmm ... we use to. Thanks


No problem. And on that note, how about a thank you option, too?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

PonsAsinorem said:


> No problem. And on that note, how about a thank you option, too?


yeah I noticed.


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

What happened to the store? You guys no longer seem to have a way to allow for any type of donations? Get 404 error when going to rootzwiki.com/store.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

We will have a free alternative to TapaTalk soon, it will have no ads if you are a supporting member as well.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

b16 said:


> We will have a free alternative to TapaTalk soon, it will have no ads if you are a supporting member as well.


Nice


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

b16 said:


> We will have a free alternative to TapaTalk soon, it will have no ads if you are a supporting member as well.


That's the thing, how do you become a supporting member if the store link is down? Am I missing another way? Thanks.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

thetaman said:


> That's the thing, how do you become a supporting member if the store link is down? Am I missing another way? Thanks.


Looks like it's there now.


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Looks like it's there now.


Thanks! Wasn't there earlier, glad it's there now.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

thetaman said:


> Thanks! Wasn't there earlier, glad it's there now.


and yet you still arent a supporter!


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> and yet you still arent a supporter!


I am now, lol.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right thread for this or not, but I didn't see anything else appropriate, so here goes....

The Messenger, Notifications, username, and "Sign Out" links go off the right-hand side of my browser window unless I make the window almost full-width (1366 pixels). I do have left-right scrollbars but even scrolling fully to the right doesn't help.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Not really a request or suggestion, but I was wondering why the forum time is somewhat off. I'm posting this at 3:51pm CST right now, but the actual time listed for the post is 7-8 minutes ahead (see edit time)


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Detonation said:


> Not really a request or suggestion, but I was wondering why the forum time is somewhat off. I'm posting this at 3:51pm CST right now, but the actual time listed for the post is 7-8 minutes ahead (see edit time)


Check your settings in the User CP. You timezone setting is probably set wrong.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

hall said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread for this or not, but I didn't see anything else appropriate, so here goes....
> 
> The Messenger, Notifications, username, and "Sign Out" links go off the right-hand side of my browser window unless I make the window almost full-width (1366 pixels). I do have left-right scrollbars but even scrolling fully to the right doesn't help.


screenshot please?


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> Check your settings in the User CP. You timezone setting is probably set wrong.


Time Zone is correct - that would only throw things off by a half hour or hour anyways, not minutes like I'm seeing. I'm posting this at 8:16AM CST right now, and I'm guessing the forum time will show 8:23AM.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> screenshot please?


Just shrink your browser window smaller than the width of the top title/control bar - the horizontal scrollbars only scroll the content below it, not the actual bar.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Detonation said:


> Time Zone is correct - that would only throw things off by a half hour or hour anyways, not minutes like I'm seeing. I'm posting this at 8:16AM CST right now, and I'm guessing the forum time will show 8:23AM.


Oh your right. I didnt read your last post correctly. Its probably just server time. just happens to be off a couple minutes.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Detonation said:


> Just shrink your browser window smaller than the width of the top title/control bar - the horizontal scrollbars only scroll the content below it, not the actual bar.


I dont see what you mean. nothing on mine seems out of the ordinary.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> screenshot please?


I'll have to get one from my Windows 7 laptop at home later today. It doesn't look as bad on my Mac (using Chrome like at home though) though the resolution is quite a bit higher here.

Even on the Mac though, the top navigation bar appears to be a fixed width, not dynamic.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

It appears to have changed slightly even in the past few days, but you still need a rather wide browser window to see the full navbar across the top. My screen resolution is 1366 and I've made the browser just wide enough to make the left/right scrollbar go away.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Detonation said:


> Not really a request or suggestion, but I was wondering why the forum time is somewhat off. I'm posting this at 3:51pm CST right now, but the actual time listed for the post is 7-8 minutes ahead (see edit time)


I too have noticed this. My settings are right

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

For all those talking about the server time, here's my PHP knowledge:
The time is set by the server, when you make a post, IPB asks PHP: "Hey what's the server time?" then PHP will look on the computer it's hosted on for the date and time, and respond back to IPB with the time. The computer that RootzWiki is hosted on (megan.exactservers.com) happens to have the system time set 5-6 minutes off. If anyone feels the need that this needs to be changed, you can contact exact servers on their website, http://www.exactservers.com and tell them to fix the system time on megan.exactservers.com.


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Could we please have a section for the TF300? Its rooted now and picking up speed. Thanks for your consideration.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWiki


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

TF300? Forum please.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWiki


----------



## PuckMercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Is there a maintenance window for the site that could be made known? There seem to have been frequent outages recently and still the site is running oddly sluggishly. I realize we are offered the site for the high cost of $0 so I say this not so much as a complaint, but a request for information just to know what to expect and how far off the light in the tunnel may be. Thanks again, and no disrespect intended.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Why is for servers all slow and stuff? Been like this for a few days. Browser (on several computers), and Tapatalk.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Why is for servers all slow and stuff? Been like this for a few days. Browser (on several computers), and Tapatalk.


Very slow indeed









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Burncycle said:


> Very slow indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have noticed that. Typically it's caused by a PHP error or something.


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

SUGGESTION:

There are a lot of people out there with great ideas and artistic ability but only basic knowledge of apk compiling and editing. I propose that Rootzwiki host a competition for a comprehensive CM9 themers guide that goes from basic to advanced, teaching how to create an apk that can be used for CM9s new theme engine.

Additionally I propose that the award be made entirely from community donations towards such a cause. Perhaps make a thread with with the rules and guidelines and running total displaying the amount of donations. Also have a cut off date for write-ups and guides to be submitted by.

A Guide and a starter template is all many would need to get a feel for and understanding of what it takes to create a theme.apk for CM9. I for one would gladly add $20 to the pot to get the ball rolling. Make the thread and give us a donation link and I'm all over it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dreamboxuser (Mar 30, 2012)

Could we have a donate to site app? It really doesn't have to do much except for....well ..... fix all bugs on every make of phone.... time travel.... or just take our money. Maybe 5,10,20 USD values cause I can't use PayPal here.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Dreamboxuser said:


> Could we have a donate to site app? It really doesn't have to do much except for....well ..... fix all bugs on every make of phone.... time travel.... or just take our money. Maybe 5,10,20 USD values cause I can't use PayPal here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


umm there's the Rootzwiki app in Play Store

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Possibly more mods, or have more mods pa-troll off topic. I understand it's off topic section, but it appears to be bot season down there.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Detonation said:


> Just shrink your browser window smaller than the width of the top title/control bar - the horizontal scrollbars only scroll the content below it, not the actual bar.


 I know it's been a while, but.... This ^^ describes the problem exactly. The top menu bar appears to be a hard-coded, fixed width. If you notice in the first screenshot, I can scroll to the right (look at horizontal scrollbar). In the second shot, I've scrolled as far right as I can go and notice the text (my username, for example) in the top bar. It hasn't moved. The only solution is to make the browser wider.

Hmmm, why do I not have any "Attach" options ?


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

hall said:


> Hmmm, why do I not have any "Attach" options ?


 It appears that attachments aren't enabled for this sub-forum (Site News). I tried linking to the images from my Dropbox folder as well but it says that's not allowed....


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

hall said:


> I know it's been a while, but.... This ^^ describes the problem exactly. The top menu bar appears to be a hard-coded, fixed width. If you notice in the first screenshot, I can scroll to the right (look at horizontal scrollbar). In the second shot, I've scrolled as far right as I can go and notice the text (my username, for example) in the top bar. It hasn't moved. The only solution is to make the browser wider...


anyone have a solution for this yet? on my 1024x768 laptop display, there is no way to scroll the top bar all the way to the right side (tried internet explorer 8, firefox 13 and chrome). without the ability to scroll the top bar right, i have no way to get to my user ID link so i can select "followed content" and see my subscribed threads. is there any other way to get to my subscribed content? thanks


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

PhilD said:


> anyone have a solution for this yet? on my 1024x768 laptop display, there is no way to scroll the top bar all the way to the right side (tried internet explorer 8, firefox 13 and chrome). without the ability to scroll the top bar right, i have no way to get to my user ID link so i can select "followed content" and see my subscribed threads. is there any other way to get to my subscribed content? thanks


You could zoom out a little to get to it. browsers have zoom option.

You can also click on "New Content" in the site navigation bar and view your followed/subscribed content.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

PhilD said:


> anyone have a solution for this yet? on my 1024x768 laptop display, there is no way to scroll the top bar all the way to the right side (tried internet explorer 8, firefox 13 and chrome). without the ability to scroll the top bar right, i have no way to get to my user ID link so i can select "followed content" and see my subscribed threads. is there any other way to get to my subscribed content? thanks


You can install a slightly smaller version of the restyling I did for rootzwiki where I adjusted things to fit at 960px, the normal width for most fixed width sites. Just follow the directions at the link and install the userstyles plugin or if you use opera, enable usercss and such.

This comes with no obligation that I will update it in the future (or obligation of support in any other way) though as I don't have a small screen like that and I did it for free (also I'm not interested in changing parts of the theme if something about it bothers you. It's how I like the forum to look personally and I just share it being nice for anyone else). However, it'll work for now until they update the site in some significant way.

It didn't take too much extra time to change versus my normal theme, so if anyone does use it and I don't update it, they just have to leave a comment or something that I will see and I might update it if it's not a hassle. Restyling was done in Opera, but it should more or less look the same on any modern, up to date browser. For users that don't know how to easily use usercss in opera, you can use an extension found here or manually like I do here. No guarantees though it'll look 100% the same in other browsers though and don't really have time to go fiddling with fixing it for other browsers. I only worry about browser compatibility when I'm getting paid for it









Oh and anyone that was complaining about the site size and downloaded without saying thanks, you're welcome for me feeling sorry for you


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

yarly said:


> You can install a slightly smaller version of the restyling I did for rootzwiki where I adjusted things to fit at 960px, the normal width for most fixed width sites...


you're the dude, *thank you very much!* works awesome with Firefox 13, and now i can hang on to my trusty old ThinkPad a little while longer...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

PhilD said:


> you're the dude, *thank you very much!* works awesome with Firefox 13, and now i can hang on to my trusty old ThinkPad a little while longer...


I'm glad someone found it useful. I normally make sites work in 1024px that I would be developing, but to me after seeing rootwiki (which I had nothing to do with development wise) 200px wider, it seems kind of narrow at 960px.

I can probably merge the two themes I did together sometime, but that would take a bit more work and just hacking it to be two different ones was simple enough for now.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

There are a few things about the site design that I think are done very well in comparison to a lot of other forums that I just want to highlight. Partially to compliment the people behind it, because positive feedback is always in short supply, and also because while I think I detect a lot of forethought and planning, it never hurts to put labels on things you'd like to see more of.

-The use of color contrast here is great for drawing the eye where it needs to go. High contract demands the eye's attention and makes thing like buttons and titles "pop". Low contrast differentiates regions of the page without demanding the eye's attention, and the shades of grey and light green on white do this very well.

-Minimal use of icons give the site its own flavor without being a thing that draws attention to itself at the cost of effective visual layout. See for counterexample (i.e. please don't go here): XDA has two columns of icons in forum view. One indicates status of the thread (locked, sticky, unread, etc), the other is for users to choose something. The options for the second were recently expanded; I would argue the entire thing should be nixed. As a visual element, they introduced a random coloring effect, and draw attention to themselves without always effectively communicating what they signify. As a communicative element, they allow the user to choose one option from a too varied pool (angry, happy, database, clock, to name a few), sort of like a much less effective version of just writing tags.

-Nested forums are fairly easy to navigate vertically, and they tend to be well-differentiated horizontally (i.e. the topics that forums define tend to be different enough to warrant segregating the posts without being overly specific that you are jumping between them too often).

-This one is less design and more to the credit of the mods and people who post in general, but stickies tend to be few in number and contain links to essential threads rather than being an overload of topics that attempt to predict specifically what a user might be looking for.

So overall, kudos! Always room for improvement of course, be there were just a few things I was reflecting on recently and wanted to share.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

WHy is the time stamp on post an hour behind?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> There are a few things about the site design that I think are done very well in comparison to a lot of other forums that I just want to highlight. Partially to compliment the people behind it, because positive feedback is always in short supply, and also because while I think I detect a lot of forethought and planning, it never hurts to put labels on things you'd like to see more of.
> 
> -The use of color contrast here is great for drawing the eye where it needs to go. High contract demands the eye's attention and makes thing like buttons and titles "pop". Low contrast differentiates regions of the page without demanding the eye's attention, and the shades of grey and light green on white do this very well.
> 
> ...


You are welcome to use usercss and userjs (greasemonkey) to re-theme the site and share with others. I do that, but mainly to remove clutter and a few other annoyances (like the top bar scrolling with the page). Some day I may re-theme the site totally and submit it as a prototype, but I'm pretty busy doing other things at the moment (paying bills mostly and re-theming the site is volunteer work, lol).

Some links to get you started:

https://developer.mo...Getting_Started

http://www.w3schools.com/css/

http://www.opera.com/docs/usercss/

http://www-archive.m...ustomizing.html

https://www.google.c...0.0.au0vtC-1zpM

https://github.com/J...be/stylish/wiki

https://www.google.c...=utf-8&oe=utf-8

https://www.google.c...0.0.yhXZdq9aIR8


----------



## jmz (Oct 16, 2011)

Possibly a HTC One V forum?


----------



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

Using the RootzWiki forum app, I've lost the Galaxy Nexus forum under Samsung. I still see threads in the Unread list, but cannot go to the main forum any longer. I need this forum ASAP with the new Jelly Bean ROM info and such coming so quickly. Any fix for this?!

Never mind... it's in a new section now(Google->Nexus Devices). Glad I found it lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## elijahblake (Jul 27, 2011)

Since there are currently only 3 Team forums, would you please list them on the main Forum page as sub headings (links) to the team forums.. Even if more teams are added, i think you could easily add more to the space.. It just saves a couple clicks..

Thanks


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm finding that the notifications dropdown from the static black bar at the top of the screen no longer works in Firefox. I believe that the live-updating "there have been x replies to this thread" feature when replying to something is seeing the same effect. This started a few days ago, but at first I assumed it was a temporary server issue, and now I can see that it's specific to this browser. Been sort of a headache to troubleshoot, but here's what I've found:

-This is true on the beta and stable channels (currently, 15b1, and 14.0.1 stable).
-The problem DOES NOT occur when firefox is started in "safe mode" (Help->Restart with Addons disabled)
-The problem DOES occur with any/all extensions manually disabled, but not in safe mode (took my a while to figure out that I wasn't going to track down one troublesome extension by disabling/enabling them one at a time.
-Sometimes the behavior is erratic immediately after a restart. (Basically, you need to browse the site for a few clicks to make sure you're seeing the correct behavior)
-The notifications dropdown DOES work for just a moment if I open up my notification history page, and this is true regardless of all other conditions that seem to inhibit it.

I've had experiences in the past where making a fresh firefox profile was the only solution to bugs that weren't coming from extensions, so that's going to be my next resort if nobody else seems to be able to replicate this.

Edit: Unrelated, but any particular reason there are two threads for feedback here? From what I can tell they are functionally identical.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> WHy is the time stamp on post an hour behind?


Check your user settings for "daylight savings time" Toggle that to correct it, most likely it's not correct.


----------



## bartolinio (Apr 17, 2012)

I do not want to look because I have too much time, but is it possible to switch off immediate notification (email) on the responses of the subscribed topic for the next posts after the first unread? 
This annoying e-mails as they come about every answer in the subscribed topic, enough for one message first unread post

sorry for my english (google translate)


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Is it possible to make RW more dynamic, i.e. real-time updates of friends online, message alerts, new posts in the thread you are viewing, etc. I realize most of this info can be obtained by simply refreshing the page. But other forums have this capability, why can't RW?


----------



## temporalshadows (Jun 24, 2011)

Nook HD/HD+ sections could be useful here. I know in the past not much Nook stuff has happened on here, but there's been development going on at xda in the Nook Color section. All the threads got closed and there's no Nook HD/HD+ section yet there (so discussion has ground to a halt).
I'd rather see that stuff here, so maybe it's a good opportunity to give those devices a new, better home?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## temporalshadows (Jun 24, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Can we get a section for the Nook HD/HD+?[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I know in the past not much Nook stuff has happened on here, but there's been development going on at xda in the Nook Color section. All the threads got closed and there's no Nook HD/HD+ section yet there (so discussion has ground to a halt). People are requesting a Nook HD/HD+ forum over there frantically but the requests are falling on deaf ears (no surprise to me)?[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I'd rather see that stuff here (Rootz is SO much better than xda), so maybe it's a good opportunity to give those devices a new, better home?[/background]


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I would like to suggest that RootzWiki promote their site to GSM phone users and devs. I fell in love with RW when I had the Verizon Gnex. It was a great place! All the devs for that phone were here and it seemed all the users too. The other place was a ghost town for the VZW Gnex. But...when I ditched VZW for the GSM Gnex, I found this place to be the ghost town. It's sad really. Now, I have a Nexus 4 and it's development is a ghost town here. It seems like all VZW phones have good support here, but other carriers or unlocked phones don't have much.

Hopefully the Nexus 4 giveaway will get some interest, but I don't see it generating much new development. If there is a way I can help, please PM me. I have donated in the past and will donate again.

IMO, this is a better community with better people and better staff. I just wish other GSM users and devs felt the same way. I want this to be my go to place for Nexus 4 development, but right now, it just lacks.

I hope I don't offend any of the staff here. That is not my intention. I just am hoping to get some movement on promoting for other devices. You guys do a great job here and maybe your intention is to keep it a smaller more tight nit community. That's great! But lack of development is bad for users.

Maybe contests for best ROM, theme or other hacks to win prizes for devs. It doesn't have to be a big extravagant prize like a phone or tablet every time. Maybe a $25 Play Store gift card, or something like that.

Anyway, those are my thoughts. I hope we can get some Nexus 4 devs here on RW!


----------



## simonsimons34 (Jun 26, 2012)

Can I get a HTC one v section for my developments?

Edit: reason being is XDA is corrupt and I just don't want to post there

Sent from my One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

simonsimons34 said:


> Can I get a HTC one v section for my developments?
> 
> Edit: reason being is XDA is corrupt and I just don't want to post there
> 
> Sent from my One V using Tapatalk 2


Submit a request: http://rootzwiki.com/contact


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

I noticed a couple of suggestions for better RSS feed support in the thread - is there any way to follow a specific thread via RSS? subscribing (via RSS) to the thread URL definitely doesn't work...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

PhilD said:


> I noticed a couple of suggestions for better RSS feed support in the thread - is there any way to follow a specific thread via RSS? subscribing (via RSS) to the thread URL definitely doesn't work...


Nope. Already tried that before.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe im blind but where is the forums for the s4 and htc one?


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> Maybe im blind but where is the forums for the s4 and htc one?


The S4 isn't out yet, and there are One S and One X forums under HTC.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

landshark said:


> The S4 isn't out yet, and there are One S and One X forums under HTC.
> 
> Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


im not talking about the one x or one s. i mean the new htc one thats been released for awhile now. and it seems every other forum has a s4 section, just shocked you guys don't so people can discuss it.


----------



## torxx (May 9, 2012)

fixxxer2012 said:


> im not talking about the one x or one s. i mean the new htc one thats been released for awhile now. and it seems every other forum has a s4 section, just shocked you guys don't so people can discuss it.


Yeah, one forum clearly missing


----------



## jaythenut (Apr 14, 2013)

you need htc one m7 thread 
thats it really thanks


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Probably already been mentioned but why not a like tap.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Just curious as to why the site randomly unreads my read threads? As in, I've read several threads, and then they're magically unread. So I go to the first unread post, and sometimes it's for even a year ago.

A probably related note, I also occasionally and randomly lose my subscribed threads, or content I follow.

Any word on these two? They're my only real problem with this site.

Edit: and a suggesstion. Could ya'll change the profile displays that link to Github, Twitter, Google+ etc to use https instead of http?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

PonsAsinorem said:


> Edit: and a suggesstion. Could ya'll change the profile displays that link to Github, Twitter, Google+ etc to use https instead of http?


I'll try to remember to change the links next time I look at the admin control panel.


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd love to see an Ouya section here. I prefer Rootzwiki over XDA, but there's nowhere to post all the progress we're making with hacking the Ouya.


----------



## RED ZMAN (Oct 16, 2011)

I second that request, preferably in a Android Game Console sub forum since so many are coming out.

Blasted from my Samsung Galaxy SIII (CM10.1 Masta Mix).


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

sonofskywalker3 said:


> I second that request, preferably in a Android Game Console sub forum since so many are coming out.
> 
> Blasted from my Samsung Galaxy SIII (CM10.1 Masta Mix).


Still hoping this will happen.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

In the store, you have the $10 picture at http://rootzwiki.com/uploads/packages-0878213001319370094.png and the $20 picture at [URL=http://rootzwiki.com/uploads/packages-0746195001319370327.png]http://rootzwiki.com/uploads/packages-0746195001319370327.png both come up with a 404.[/URL]


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Just going through the site, and I stumbled across The moderating team. Being the curious guy I am, I skimmed through it, and was just wondering: is it really a good idea to have inactive moderators who's last active date was 2011-2012 and early-mid 2013? This seems like kind of a security risk.


----------



## DJ_Upgrayedd (Sep 30, 2011)

site hacked. dummy accounts created. this place is now littered with spam.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Yep. Time to move on everyone. Every forum has been completely over run by spam, INCLUDING the private staff forum. It would appear the ownership has completely abandoned the site.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

It was good while it lasted. RIP Rootz. You'll be missed.


----------



## MoNsTeReNeRgY22 (Sep 25, 2011)

So the site is no more?


----------



## RW-1 (Jun 30, 2012)

It's still here, depends on where you go within it.

Interesting.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

i'd say its dead, look at the last update in the "news" section. sad to see rootz go...


----------



## MarkS (Aug 7, 2013)

Ownership has not abandoned the site by any means. We've been out deleting spam every day. We've got a sev-1 escalation in to IPB as their spam protection tools are not stopping them.

We've enabled a second level of protection now and we're doing a complete thorough cleanup now to get rid of every spam message that made it through IPB's filters.


----------



## RootzWikiAdmin (Nov 15, 2012)

Working on a major clean up sweep on the site currently.

-Philip


----------



## bethanyf (Feb 25, 2015)

It appears your spam problem has returned, assuming there's anyone still moderating the site?


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

SPAM WARS: The Spampire Strikes Back


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Such a damn shame to see this place abandoned. Same thing happened over at ppcgeeks. Seems xda is the only site to thrive and survive over the years. Good times here, good luck folks.


----------



## acetrey7719 (Aug 21, 2017)

Im new to this so sorry not knowing all lingo but i want to root my cricket lg fortune i tried one click app get to 90 percent then stops

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------

